# gonna move my sewing room



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok- I admit I've gone overboard with the vintage/antique sewing machines. I've been trying to figure out where to squeeze them all in, and deal with other storage, and still have room to move around.

My sewing has overflown from my small sewing/dressing room into the dining room, upstairs sitting room and library . . . my original room is way too small, and I have no closet for the master bedroom (135 year old farmhouse) so I need to keep that room for my wardrobe. 

Here is my current sewing room - and my large wardrobe. I need dress clothing for the days I work in the office - otherwise I would only need the dressers in the bedroom.










Monday DH and I moved a few things around upstairs and I got to thinking that I could put a board over the trundle bed and turn that into a big work table (it is 42x78 and pulls out to 84x78). Same idea as what I am using for the dining room table. 




















Bad news is that I can't easily reuse what I have for the dining room as we cut it off - and it's only 75" long. . . adding a border to a wood table isn't as easy as doing it to a quilt LOL!

The big hutch upstairs can be moved to the dressing room - it will just fit under the row of cabinets I have there. They can stay as this room will become more of a big closet. That hutch is used as storage right now. 

My sewing table will fit along that wall - from the edge of the wall to the end of where the hutch is now is only 2" shorter than my table. Though I could shorten up the sewing table. I love the length but that is mostly because I don't have any other space for stuff. That will change upstairs. I hate to cut the table as DH and I made it, but I have to harden my heart and do what works best. Can't let nostalgia get too much in the way here. 



















By doing this, I can move more of my kitchen overflow from the large walk in closet off the Library,










and that will free up room in that closet to put the books back in, freeing up more room upstairs where my sewing stuff is going . . . 










The quilt frame has to stay where it is, but with the books gone I can push it back about 6" and that will be huge as it sticks out into the walk way. I have it set up for queen, but I can move DH's machines out of the way to set it up for King when I need that. Won't be often - but we have a king size bed so I know it will at least once. In my next home, I'll make sure I can leave it set up for King all the time. (yes, we are planning on moving some time in the next five years, but not until after my Mother is gone).










DH's machines will stay here, he loves it and his reloading room is right next door. We are going to modify the 403A cabinet (one next to railing) so he has a row of drawers, and move the 237 (one the long arm is sitting on) somewhere else so he has a bit more Room. If he wants to use one of his Vikings, he can set them on top of the 403 cabinet. 

There is enough room between the windows (where the chair is sitting now in the second picture) to put a folding ironing board - I don't have a good spot for the ironing board right now, and the one I use isn't all that stable. I've dumped my iron off it enough times by giving it a good bump - or having the cats jump on it when my back is turned.

I will need to get more upper cabinets for upstairs though, but DH wanted to take me on a short trip this weekend for my Birthday/Mother's Day, so including a stop at Ikea would be no problem.

I'll have to work around the thermostat - I promised DH this would not involve messing with the structure of the house. For reference - this is what that room looked like at one point in time- and makes it more understandable why DH is against tearing anything out. Not that he did much demo - has allergies so I did most of the knock down work.

The narrow neck-breaker stairway use to come in the middle, right behind the wall - and we had to take down what was left of the old chimney.










I like this shot - but it's the other end of the room where the stairway and DH's reloading room are now.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is a neat older home. I'm going to have to study on these more tonight when I have lots of time to stare and think.

Outstanding.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I thought I had issues with moving and organizing. Sheesh! you have a pretty neat house.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I can't wait to see it all finished. I bet you are extremely excited!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

The hutch is downstairs and the sewing table upstairs. That hutch was the hard part - it's old and solid! At least the mirror part comes off. That poor hutch! I fell in love with it at an estate auction and bought it for $350. DH thought I was nuts at the time (he may be right) I figured I'd find somewhere to put it! We had just started on our remodeling of this old house. It was going to go in the dining room to start. And it would have looked great there! (this use to be the kitchen)










But then we decided to swap the den and dining room around (long story, and decided this about 5 years into the project). 










So then I was going to put it in the kitchen and put a marble top on it. The kitchen was both the first and last room to do -started out by taking out the old kitchen and finished up with the new kitchen . . . 










But after living with it that way, DH and I had lots of changes and ended up taking out the patio door and putting in the window seat and baking center. 










And when we decided to do that, we put in an alcove in what was going to be the dining room (old den) for a special place - just for it.










Except I ended up hating the dining room, so it got tore up for the third time and I put my granny's old hutch in that alcove (it had been in use out in Dh's shop for the last 20 years and three houses).










So the poor hutch got hauled upstairs - really no where else to put it - did that about 18 months ago. And now it's back downstairs in my dressing room. I still love it, and since we plan on moving at some point, maybe I'll have the perfect spot for it in the next house!

I'm quite excited about turning upstairs into my sewing area!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Your house and the slanted roof/walls, reminds me of the house that I grew up in. My dad was always "improving" the house.  I did not get to see the last of the improvements as I was long out of the nest when they sold the house.

Elaine


----------

